# what I have do if newborn comes during in process of application in FSW..Pls help



## danny2kbd (Mar 29, 2013)

Please help me to know what I have to do if added newborn during in process of FSW application.thanks


----------



## ilovewine (Aug 20, 2013)

I went through the same. Before getting our medical papers i was pregnant, so my half medical was done (no x ray) and the remaining half was done after delivery. Also you have to notify the CMC and they will send you papers for babies medicals too. But you have to keep in mind that all this is done before 1 year. In our case we got my husband's medicals again as by the time baby and mine medicals were processed his completed 1 year.


----------



## danny2kbd (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! What is CMC by the way?if it is CIC then how to notify them so far I heard I have refresh some information of application where I delceared no children and also need to pay 150 doller and send to my visa center in Singapore,.Please share your idea.


----------



## ilovewine (Aug 20, 2013)

oh sorry i just checked today. my mistake its CHC, we sent our application via our agency. and if i remember correctly 150 $ were charged.


----------



## danny2kbd (Mar 29, 2013)

Dear thanks for reply..I ll again bother u for the same..what is CHC then please?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Danny, all the info is on the CIC website on how to add a Dependant to your application. As it is a baby, it's relatively straightforward, but this may impact your financial assessment for settlement funds, so check the LICO.


----------

